# Allatoona?



## rojokiko (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm stuck in Canton for a few days and wanting to find a nice quiet spot I can fish from the bank from.  Interested in surrounding Rivers too. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Aug 22, 2014)

Not sure about off the bank, but went out last night and every where we tried was nasty muddy with around 6 inches of visibility.


----------



## rojokiko (Aug 22, 2014)

Any small rivers extending from it that have access points?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck Red Neck (Aug 22, 2014)

*Knox Bridge Area*

Check out the park (sorry I forgot the name), out hwy 20near knox bridge.  Head west on hwy 20 towards Cartersville, and pass Butterworth Rd intersection.  Then when you get to the top of the hill turn left.  If you reach Knox Bridge, turn around because you went too far.  

People also do fish around the bridge off the bank and the boat ramp area just across the bridge.

Good Luck.


----------



## paulito (Aug 23, 2014)

that park is called fields landing. if you go too far you will hit the hwy 20 bridge crossing which also has bank fishing access on the river


----------



## rojokiko (Aug 23, 2014)

That lake is filthy!


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome to Allatoona


----------

